# UK TV in a holiday let house



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a house let out for holiday lets... most people seem to want UK TV when they come for a holiday, sad i know, ..Can anybody on the forum let me know how they are getting over this problem. I myself have an andriod*box but I think it would be a bit difficult for anybody coming from the UK for a week to get to grips with.. has anyone overcome this problem with a simple alternative, would be interested to know.
thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

manclad said:


> I have a house let out for holiday lets... most people seem to want UK TV when they come for a holiday, sad i know, ..Can anybody on the forum let me know how they are getting over this problem. I myself have an andriod*box but I think it would be a bit difficult for anybody coming from the UK for a week to get to grips with.. has anyone overcome this problem with a simple alternative, would be interested to know.
> thank you


Yep, very easy for me  

Satellite dish (2.4m) in garden and then any number of decoders (Spanish or Sky). This gives our holiday makers access to all free sat channels.

We chose to run the signals from the quatro LNB and then split them to each appropriate room. Each room has such a box.


Obviously, if you can't get a satellite signal then this won't work for you.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

No Satellite signal im afriad.. did have the usual satellite programs in the house until the signal went, just interested to know what other holiday home owners are doing to get over the problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We also provide WiFi, so if they are that desperate to see English TV whilst on holiday, then they can do so from their laptops (with appropriate VPN's etc.).


Really though, if they're on holiday, does it really hurt to watch Spanish TV or (heaven forbid) no TV at all.

What do these people do in Greece etc.? I'm sure once it's explained that you can no longer get a signal, then that's it - tough.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The android boxes come with "free" access to the channels, but as you say can be a bit too much to try and work out. But if you are good, build a android box with XBMC, purely with your own shortcuts and protexcted so no one can change anything on it,....?

For easy of use a mag250 box, turn on, go to the channel list , and off you go. downside is you are paying anything from 15e per month...image quality is just about SD,


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you have a modern TV in the accommodation you can set the default language to English. The Spanish frequently broadcast a complete series of programmes which have been bought from the UK e.g. Merlin, Downton Abbey or US films. The sound is transmitted in both English and Spanish and because the TV default is English that's what your viewers will hear. The Disney Channel is particularly good with this. Bizarrely trailers are always in Spanish only.

No your guests won't get Eastenders et al but they will be able to have a few minutes of something other than BBC World (if you have Spanish satellite reception).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> If you have a modern TV in the accommodation you can set the default language to English. The Spanish frequently broadcast a complete series of programmes which have been bought from the UK e.g. Merlin, Downton Abbey or US films. The sound is transmitted in both English and Spanish and because the TV default is English that's what your viewers will hear. The Disney Channel is particularly good with this. Bizarrely trailers are always in Spanish only.
> 
> No your guests won't get Eastenders et al but they will be able to have a few minutes of something other than BBC World (if you have Spanish satellite reception).


All this does, surely, is turn off the overdubbing? You can do this with the Dual key on the remote.

Be aware that most of the Spanish TDT channels that broadcast English-language series (Nitro, Xplora, Sexta3 etc) are being switched off next month.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> All this does, surely, is turn off the overdubbing? You can do this with the Dual key on the remote.
> 
> Be aware that most of the Spanish TDT channels that broadcast English-language series (Nitro, Xplora, Sexta3 etc) are being switched off next month.


No doubt you are right about the Dual key, I don't have one with my remote but there is always more than one way of doing things with modern technology; however the OP asked for advice re a holiday let. Paying guests are very likely to fiddle with remotes and alter settings without knowing what they have done, and they rarely confess the error. At change over time speed can be of the essence and pressing buttons on a remote is not what the OP needs to have to do each day to keep the guest happy. I and my OH ran a B&B for a while in the UK and learned the hard way, I was trying to pass on experience learned i.e. make the change at a level where fewer people are likely to fiddle. 

Until today I had not heard of the channels you mentioned. Antena 3, Arte and the Disney Channel being the free channels I mainly use from 19.2 E when in Spain.


----------



## Delbut (Apr 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> I have a house let out for holiday lets... most people seem to want UK TV when they come for a holiday, sad i know, ..Can anybody on the forum let me know how they are getting over this problem. I myself have an andriod*box but I think it would be a bit difficult for anybody coming from the UK for a week to get to grips with.. has anyone overcome this problem with a simple alternative, would be interested to know.
> thank you


Really? I've yet to find a holiday let where I can get Spanish t.V. Although my wife is grateful for the Brit T.V, I like to measure my lack of progress of 3 years learning the lingo but sadly, it seems to be the norm in the lets I've used.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Delbut said:


> Really? I've yet to find a holiday let where I can get Spanish t.V. Although my wife is grateful for the Brit T.V, I like to measure my lack of progress of 3 years learning the lingo but sadly, it seems to be the norm in the lets I've used.




All our rentals have UK TV and Spanish TV available - should you want to be in doors.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Most people have an ipad or laptop with them ..go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION and pick an uk channel or camposat.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommy.irene said:


> Most people have an ipad or laptop with them ..go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION and pick an uk channel or camposat.com


If they have one of those, then they would need a good WiFi connection where ever they are staying.

As we all know, this is not always possible in Spain especially in holiday homes where the internet is not seen as an essential.


I wonder how many holiday rentals have permanent internet and of those, how many have WiFi for their guests?


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

How much did the new licence cost you to let your house out to holiday users.. over in Gran Canaria you can be fined €30,000 for illegal letting.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I rented once and the owner had one of those small media player boxes with a hard disk inside. He'd copied his entire collection of DVD films and series box sets to it. With one of those and a TV news channel, there was more than enough TV.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommy.irene said:


> How much did the new licence cost you to let your house out to holiday users.. over in Gran Canaria you can be fined €30,000 for illegal letting.


In Valencia they don't require one - each area has the ability to adopt the new rule or not.

Some years ago I tried to get one but they wouldn't entertain the idea - they said "just do it".


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> In Valencia they don't require one - each area has the ability to adopt the new rule or not.
> 
> Some years ago I tried to get one but they wouldn't entertain the idea - they said "just do it".


You need that in writing from someone..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommy.irene said:


> You need that in writing from someone..


The Valencia Community Tourist Board have confirmed this to me.

It's not a problem - even though the press made a big song and dance about it a short while ago.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a thread on here and some people have been fined..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tommy.irene said:


> There is a thread on here and some people have been fined..


afaik Valencia hasn't (yet) put this in place


----------



## Chrissss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Help with getting English TV in Spain*

Hello
I have a property in Spain and I would like to be able to get English channels such as BBC1, BBC2, ITV and Channel 4. i do not require a phone line. I know I will have to get an internet line into my villa but I am not sure who to buy my channels from. I have had a quote of 75-100 euros a month which seems very expensive, especially when I am only at the villa 3 months a year. Can anyone recommend the best way to get English channels please. Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chrissss said:


> Hello
> I have a property in Spain and I would like to be able to get English channels such as BBC1, BBC2, ITV and Channel 4. i do not require a phone line. I know I will have to get an internet line into my villa but I am not sure who to buy my channels from. I have had a quote of 75-100 euros a month which seems very expensive, especially when I am only at the villa 3 months a year. Can anyone recommend the best way to get English channels please. Many thanks


:welcome:

I've added your question on to the end of a thread we already have running - it's pretty much the same question!

have a read - & if that doesn't help there are several more recent ones on this topic - or just ask anything else you need to know


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tommy.irene ==> If you read that particular site carefully you will notice that Valencia has NOT implemented this rule yet - which is what I stated.

Also, your links you provided all go to a property rental website, not what you intended I'm sure.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> afaik Valencia hasn't (yet) put this in place


The new laws cover all of Spain.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Im only passing it on as they are puting it in place in the Canarie Isles.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

These laws have not yet been approved nor are they likely to be. There has been some sensationally poor reporting of this by the DM which is almost entirely wrong. Most areas are stating that to sign up to these requirements (not laws) are voluntary and not compulsory. Certainly that is the case in Andalucia.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

The Present of the Bungulows told everone no more short term lets as it is law now .. i will try and bring you up to date..if i find the right thing.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tommy.irene said:


> The new laws cover all of Spain.


Rubbish!

There are no such laws yet - they are being considered!


Please, please, please, can you try and confine yourself to the facts. If you are unsure, please don't speculate it just causes too much confusion.



tommy.irene said:


> The Present of the Bungulows told everone no more short term lets as it is law now .. i will try and bring you up to date..if i find the right thing.


What? Who or what is the "Present of the Bungulows"? If it is a person, then they are wrong. Simples.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Tommy.irene ==> If you read that particular site carefully you will notice that Valencia has NOT implemented this rule yet - which is what I stated.
> 
> Also, your links you provided all go to a property rental website, not what you intended I'm sure.


I've removed the post with the irrelevant links


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tommy.irene said:


> Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain



which haven't yet been passed afaik - unless you can link to the actual law?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tommy.irene said:


> Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain


Good article!


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok ..but i cant do anything about it.. here in the canarie isles the community president of the place were i live came and told us the Tourist office people came and told him there was to be no more private lets and im not going to take them on...


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Canary Islands (capitals Las Palmas de Gran Canaria and Santa Cruz de Tenerife)
The Canary Islands regulated holiday apartments back in 1995 and recent statements from the Deputy Minister of Tourism for the Canarian Government, confirm that they are not considering a change to the current regulation, which restricts the rental of a private apartment. Unless your holiday apartment is located on a ‘touristic complex’ you will be unable to apply for your licence. The law is further complicated, in that a private villa can apply for a tourist accommodation licence, but it’s unlikely that one will be granted, as there is currently a freeze on new licences. 

The government argue that to allow any private property to be rented out tourists would decrease the level of quality in their tourism offering. Not sure we agree with that one, as other regions have managed to put the legislation into practice successfully, by establishing a 'quality and safety standard’ criteria, which owners must adhere to.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> which haven't yet been passed afaik - unless you can link to the actual law?


Here's something about it in the Canary Islands
7.500 multas por alquileres vacacionales - Economía - Canarias Ahora - El primer periódico digital de Canarias

8th November 2013



> El Gobierno canario ha impuesto durante los últimos años alrededor de 7.500 multas a las personas privadas que alquilan a visitantes un lugar en el que residir durante sus vacaciones a través de un contrato por temporadas.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's something about it in the Canary Islands
> 7.500 multas por alquileres vacacionales - Economía - Canarias Ahora - El primer periódico digital de Canarias
> 
> 8th November 2013


yes, it's long been the case in the Canaries - but not yet nationwidde - & definitely not in the Valencia region as yet


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

In which case I am surprised that prices aren't tumbling in those places. So many people rely on rental income.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Horlics said:


> In which case I am surprised that prices aren't tumbling in those places. So many people rely on rental income.


The prices are coming down..


----------

